# Planning to take the SE Buildings exam in October 2021



## Gonzaga (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello,

I'm planning on taking the SE exam in October 2021 and I'm looking for some help and hear thoughts about which one should I take first Latera vs Vertical, also what are good prep courses and reference materials will help to pass this massive exam.

Thanks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 4, 2021)

I would do vertical first, since the lateral stuff builds on the vertical anyway.  AEI(https://www.aei-california.com/) is great, and lots of people here have used it.  I used PPI as well as AEI, and do not recommend the PPI course. The ASCE course is ok as well not as in-depth as AEI.  The binder and quantity of worked examples is worth every penny of the AEI course, plus two instructors who want to see you succeed as much as you want to.


----------



## Gonzaga (Jan 4, 2021)

This helps a lot.

Thank you


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 4, 2021)

I agree with @vhab49_PE about AEI's course and material. I am actually taking both their vertical and lateral classes for April 2021. I've already started with the vertical class, and it is very thorough and in-depth. The practice problems and the practice exams are great, and definitely challenging.

They are not cheap, but I think they're worth the money!

As for which exam to take first, I agree with vhab. Were I to split them up, I would take vertical first.


----------



## psustruct (Jan 5, 2021)

As for which exam to take first, you may want to consider taking the Lateral first.  The codes will mostly change for the Fall, and the code change will be less of a burden for  the Vertical Exam.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 5, 2021)

psustruct said:


> As for which exam to take first, you may want to consider taking the Lateral first.  The codes will mostly change for the Fall, and the code change will be less of a burden for  the Vertical Exam.


Oh, very good take on it, right there!

Which just reminds me, I'll be over the moon if I can somehow get these silly exams done in one shot, my first and last shot before the code change.


----------



## organix (Jan 7, 2021)

psustruct said:


> As for which exam to take first, you may want to consider taking the Lateral first.  The codes will mostly change for the Fall, and the code change will be less of a burden for  the Vertical Exam.


Maybe it's my conservative nature, but I see that as a reason to wait on the lateral.  If you go all in for the lateral in the spring and fail, you'll have to relearn all that for the code change.  Not necessarily the end of the world, but 1 chance to pass with these codes or a couple years to pass with the updated ones.


----------



## psustruct (Jan 7, 2021)

Ah, I just realized @Gonzaga said they were planning to take it in October.  That is when NCEES will lost likely update the code references.  So my reasoning for taking the lateral FIRST is moot.

If you start studying NOW for the fall exam, you have a great chance to pass both.  Studying for that long may be daunting and "burnout" may happen....

Here are two study plans you can follow:

https://www.aei-california.com/content/se-lateral-webinars-schedule

https://www.aei-california.com/content/vertical-forces-live-webinar-schedule

I am enrolled in the Lateral course starting on Saturday.


----------



## Gonzaga (Jan 13, 2021)

Do know if the code reference will change by fall 2021?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 13, 2021)

All they have stated is that the current codes will be in effect until the April 21 exams. They will most likely change aftet that, this past summer is when they would have, but opted not to change with everything going on.
My guess is IBC 18, ASCE 7-16, and AASHTO 8. ASCE 7-16 is going to be a big change, as well as the AASHTO 8. (That is the version my office uses, and it was recommended not to take it in place of AASHTO 7 because of the shear amonut of changes.


----------



## Gonzaga (Jan 13, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> All they have stated is that the current codes will be in effect until the April 21 exams. They will most likely change aftet that, this past summer is when they would have, but opted not to change with everything going on.
> My guess is IBC 18, ASCE 7-16, and AASHTO 8. ASCE 7-16 is going to be a big change, as well as the AASHTO 8. (That is the version my office uses, and it was recommended not to take it in place of AASHTO 7 because of the shear amonut of changes.


Do you think the wood NDS and masonry TMS will be changed also?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 13, 2021)

It is likely dependent on the IBC and ASCE changes, so probably, whatever codes those reference would be referenced for the exam also. ASCE 7-16 references ACI 14, AISC 16, NDS 15, TMS 16


----------



## EBAT75 (Jan 14, 2021)

A lot depends on how local jurisdictions have adopted and adapted their own jurisdictions’ codes. I think that is a factor. While it is reasonable to expect IBC 18 to kick in, the numerical soup among other cross referencing codes can make the Oct 2021 specifications hard to predict.


----------



## Be-n (Jan 29, 2021)

I chatted with NCEES. They said they can't provide any information on code updates until after the April exam. It seems very unfair, especially to those who's already studying for the October exam. Just retabing all the codes will be a nightmare....


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Jan 29, 2021)

Be-n said:


> I chatted with NCEES. They said they can't provide any information on code updates until after the April exam. It seems very unfair, especially to those who's already studying for the October exam. Just retabing all the codes will be a nightmare....


I think the reason NCEES can't release the new code updates yet is to avoid confusion with the April 2021 exam specs. But if we're predicting that the next code cycle will be based on IBC 2018 then you can use IBC's code reference section below to see which codes it will use:





2018 INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE (IBC) | ICC DIGITAL CODES


ICC Digital Codes is the largest provider of model codes, custom codes and standards used worldwide to construct safe, sustainable, affordable and resilient structures.




codes.iccsafe.org





This doesn't include any AASHTO code update that might happen since that IBC Chapter 35 doesn't talk about AASHTO.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Jan 29, 2021)

Be-n said:


> I chatted with NCEES. They said they can't provide any information on code updates until after the April exam. It seems very unfair, especially to those who's already studying for the October exam. Just retabing all the codes will be a nightmare....


Plus the ~$1000 I'd have to spend on new references, or at least the $1000 I'd have to convince my boss to pay


----------



## Reed D (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello Gonzaga,
Did you make up your mind yet about what review course you are going to take for the SE exam? I am taking the vertical part this April and I am not sure which review course I should take (if any). They all are very pricey and I am paying out of pocket as my boss refused to pay. I am not sure if I need to take a review course to begin with. Can you share your thoughts please? 
Any insight from anyone else would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MambaMentality24 (May 2, 2021)

.


----------



## MambaMentality24 (May 2, 2021)

New Design Standards starting this Oct 2021 exam:


----------



## Abdullah kausar (May 3, 2021)

I am planning to take in october 2021.can i make a study group


----------



## Abdullah kausar (May 3, 2021)

want to form a discussion group for se prepation october 2021


----------



## AC_Bridge (Jun 21, 2021)

Abdullah kausar said:


> I am planning to take in october 2021.can i make a study group


Hello have you started the study group yet? I am interested.


----------



## psustruct (Jun 21, 2021)

Reed D said:


> Hello Gonzaga,
> Did you make up your mind yet about what review course you are going to take for the SE exam? I am taking the vertical part this April and I am not sure which review course I should take (if any). They all are very pricey and I am paying out of pocket as my boss refused to pay. I am not sure if I need to take a review course to begin with. Can you share your thoughts please?
> Any insight from anyone else would be greatly appreciated.


I highly recommend the course from AEI. I have taken AEI and PPI, and AEI is 3 times better.


----------



## Manufacturingman (Jun 22, 2021)

I created a FB group here:








Structural Engineering Exam Study Group | Facebook


This is a study group for the Structural Engineering Exam offered through NCEES. This is intended to be a place where examinees can post questions, lessons learned, CODE questions, etc. While it is...




www.facebook.com


----------



## aget (Nov 5, 2021)

I took PPI and it is worthless - Do not waste your money. The instructors are reading what written in the PPI's Structural Reference Manual during the lectures.


----------

